
Ask HN: Any way to bypass Government's shutdown of the internet? - amirathi
I live in India and run a software tools business for data scientist. Government of India has had statewide internet shutdown in 2 states in the past 6 months (due to domestic issues that I don&#x27;t want to get into this post).<p>If this were to happen in my state, is there any way I can have a fallback internet connectivity via global satellites or some other means? I am ready to pay yearly fees for this kind of service (as &quot;connectivity insurance&quot; for continued business).
======
mtmail
Technically (well politically) satellite ISPs have to enforce the shutdown as
well. You'd need a two-way contract where both upstream and downstream is via
satellite, many contracts are cheaper when the upstream is via phone line.
Have a look at [https://www.eutelsat.com/](https://www.eutelsat.com/) Too Way
(there are various resellers). Expect cost of 500 Euro for hardware, 60
Euro/month for 50Mbit down, 2Mbit up.

~~~
GrumpyNl
This is indeed your best option, I used to work with satelite down and through
phoneline up. To do the uplink through satelite, hardware costs are involved.

